# Urdu: در بدر



## Alfaaz

*Background:* 

Context: _The annual neighborhood elections were near. Therefore, the candidates were going from door to door to introduce themselves._ 

Urdu translation: محلہ کے سالانہ انتخابات (قریب / آیا ہی چاہتے) تھے. لہٰذہ، امیدواران اپنا تعارف کرنے در بدر جا رہے تھے

*Questions: *

Would the attempted Urdu translation be considered correct? 
Can دربدر be used with a neutral connotation?
دربدر پھرنا، گھومنا are usually used in the sense of آوارہ/بےکار پھرنا and در بدر ہونا/کی ٹھوکریں کھانا in the sense of ذلیل و خوار ہونا.


----------



## Khaanabadosh

Alfaaz Sahab, I haven't seen it used in this context, but as literally it means 'door-to-door' so can't be considered wrong. I hope other members can enunciate on this. A safe/acceptable translation could be 'ghar ghar jaakar'.


----------



## nadim

محلہ کے سالانہ انتخابات قریب تھے، اس لیے امیدواران گھر گھر جا کر اپنا تعارف کرا رہے تھے۔
Please check, I dont think that در بدر ہونا / پھرنا is ever used in positive sense.


----------



## marrish

*ghar ghar jaa kar, dar dar jaa kar *are the safest ways to say it because *dar ba-dar* might be considered negative, as nadim SaaHib said, however it is technically correct. It can be used with in a context with a positive connotation but it'd be wiser to use _dar dar_ or _ghar ghar _because the latter two don't form so many idioms that are tinted negatively.

لِہٰذا
اپنا تعارف کرنا درست ہے، کرانا بھی ٹھیک ہے؛ کثرتِ استعمال کے باعث خود اپنا تعارف کرانا بھی بولتے ہیں، خواہ اس میں کوئی ثالث موجود ہو خواہ غیر موجود ہو۔
امیدواران کی بجائے امیدوار لکھیں تو بھی صحیح ہے کہ لفظ امیدوار اس شکل میں دونوں واحد اور جمع کے معنی دیتا ہے۔
کر\ کرا رہے تھے میری نظر میں موزوں صیغۂ فعل نہیں۔ یہ صیغہ تب اچھّا ہے جب اس جملے کے بعد کچھ اس قسم کا جملہ آئے: کرا رہے تھے کہ وہاں بم دھماکا ہؤا۔
 معمولی طور پر میری ترجیح اس ترجمہ کو جاتی ہے"محلہ کے[میں] انتخابات قریب تھے لہذا امیدوار در در جا کر اپنا تعارف کرتے پھرتے تھے۔​


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> *ghar ghar jaa kar, dar dar jaa kar *are the safest ways to say it because *dar ba-dar* might be considered negative, as nadim SaaHib said, however it is technically correct. It can be used with in a context with a positive connotation but it'd be wiser to use _dar dar_ or _ghar ghar _because the latter two don't form so many idioms that are tinted negatively.
> 
> لِہٰذا
> اپنا تعارف کرنا درست ہے، کرانا بھی ٹھیک ہے؛ کثرتِ استعمال کے باعث خود اپنا تعارف کرانا بھی بولتے ہیں، خواہ اس میں کوئی ثالث موجود ہو خواہ غیر موجود ہو۔
> امیدواران کی بجائے امیدوار لکھیں تو بھی صحیح ہے کہ لفظ امیدوار اس شکل میں دونوں واحد اور جمع کے معنی دیتا ہے۔
> کر\ کرا رہے تھے میری نظر میں موزوں صیغۂ فعل نہیں۔ یہ صیغہ تب اچھّا ہے جب اس جملے کے بعد کچھ اس قسم کا جملہ آئے: کرا رہے تھے کہ وہاں بم دھماکا ہؤا۔
> معمولی طور پر میری ترجیح "محلہ کے[میں] انتخابات قریب تھے لہذا امیدوار در در جا کر اپنا تعارف کرتے پھرتے تھے۔​


علمی تبصرہ تو کوئی اہل علم ہی کریں گے لیکن بظاہر آپ کا ترجمہ ٹھیک نہیں لگ رہا


----------



## marrish

عین ممکن ہے۔ جلد بازی میں مجھ سے اکثر غلطیاں سرزد ہوا کرتی ہیں۔ یہ بتائیں اس میں کیا خلل نظر آتی ہے؟ کرنا بنام کرانا پھرتے تھے؟


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> عین ممکن ہے۔ جلد بازی میں مجھ سے اکثر غلطیاں سرزد ہوا کرتی ہیں۔ یہ بتائیں اس میں کیا خلل نظر آتی ہے؟ کرنا بنام کرانا پھرتے تھے؟


خلل نظر آتی ہے؟    نہیں بلکہ خلل نظر آتا ہے؟
 کرنا بنام کرانا پھرتے تھے؟     یہ جملہ سمجھ نہیں آیا


----------



## marrish

معذرت چاہتا ہوں کہ میری ٹائپنگ میں غلطی ہوئی۔ خلل نظر آتا ہے صحیح ہے۔ میں اپنی پوسٹ کو ٹھیک کیے دیتا ہوں۔
بنام = versus

عین ممکن ہے۔ جلد بازی میں مجھ سے اکثر غلطیاں سرزد ہوا کرتی ہیں۔ یہ بتائیں اس میں کیا خلل نظر آتا ہے؟ " تعارف کرنا" بنام "تعارف کرانا" یا فقرہ "کرانے پھرتے تھے"؟


----------



## Khaanabadosh

مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لۓ کہ آم طور پر ایک لاپرواہی جا مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے


----------



## nadim

Khaanabadosh said:


> مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لۓ کہ آم طور پر ایک لاپرواہی جا مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے


مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لۓ کہ *عام *طور پر ایک لاپرواہی *سا *مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے


----------



## marrish

nadim said:


> مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لۓ کہ *عام *طور پر ایک لاپرواہی *سا *مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے


مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لئے کہ عام طور پر ایک  لا *پروائی* کا مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے۔


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> معذرت چاہتا ہوں کہ میری ٹائپنگ میں غلطی ہوئی۔ خلل نظر آتا ہے صحیح ہے۔ میں اپنی پوسٹ کو ٹھیک کیے دیتا ہوں۔
> بنام = versus
> 
> عین ممکن ہے۔ جلد بازی میں مجھ سے اکثر غلطیاں سرزد ہوا کرتی ہیں۔ یہ بتائیں اس میں کیا خلل نظر آتا ہے؟ " تعارف کرنا" بنام "تعارف کرانا" یا فقرہ "کرانے پھرتے تھے"؟


پہلی بات تو یہ ہے کہ بنام تقابل کے لیے استعمال ہوتا ہے؟ میرے علم میں نہیں ہے۔
دوسری بات یہ ہے کہ *تعارف کرنا *کبھی پڑھا یا سنا نہیں ہے
*تعارف کرانا *ہی استعمال ہوتا ہے


----------



## marrish

"phirnaa" isti3maal karne kii waj_h yihii thii kih maiN un logoN ke is kaam ko Hiqaarat kii nazroN se dekhtaa huuN. is ke 3ilaawah bol-chaal kii zabaan meN yuuN kahnaa jaa'iz ma3luum hotaa hae.

maiN pahle kah chukaa huuN kih donoN ta3aaruf karaanaa aur karnaa durust maane jaate haiN (apne aap kii ta3aaruf). yih maiN ne zaruur sunaa bhii hae paRhaa bhii hae. ta3aaruf karnaa likhne kii waj_h yih thii kih Alfaaz SaaHib ne us taraH likh diyaa to maiN ne sochaa kih maiN kyoN nah isii kaa isti3maal karuuN, yih jaante hu'e kih donoN jaa'iz haiN.

ba-naam ke baare meN mujhe itnaa ziyaadah ma3luum nahiiN hae. shaayad kisii laRii meN kuch us ke muta3alliq mawaad maujuud ho, warnah na'ii laRii kholne meN ko'ii harj nahiiN.


----------



## nadim

marrish said:


> "phirnaa" isti3maal karne kii waj_h yihii thii kih maiN un logoN ke is kaam ko Hiqaarat kii nazroN se dekhtaa huuN. is ke 3ilaawah bol-chaal kii zabaan meN yuuN kahnaa jaa'iz ma3luum hotaa hae.
> 
> maiN pahle kah chukaa huuN kih donoN ta3aaruf karaanaa aur karnaa durust maane jaate haiN (apne aap kii ta3aaruf). yih maiN ne zaruur sunaa bhii hae paRhaa bhii hae. ta3aaruf karnaa likhne kii waj_h yih thii kih Alfaaz SaaHib ne us taraH likh diyaa to maiN ne sochaa kih maiN kyoN nah isii kaa isti3maal karuuN, yih jaante hu'e kih donoN jaa'iz haiN.
> 
> ba-naam ke baare meN mujhe itnaa ziyaadah ma3luum nahiiN hae. shaayad kisii laRii meN kuch us ke muta3alliq mawaad maujuud ho, warnah na'ii laRii kholne meN ko'ii harj nahiiN.


the use of _phirnaa_ is ok in this tone
can you give some examples of _ta3aaruf karna_ please


----------



## Khaanabadosh

marrish said:


> مجھے پھرنا صحیح نہیں لگ رہا اور وہ اس لئے کہ عام طور پر ایک  لا *پروائی* کا مزاج اس میں جھلکتا ہے۔


میں نے لاپروائی نہیں دیکھا ہے۔ اس کی کوئی مثال دے سکتے ہیں؟
ندیم صاحب کی بات سے بھی اتفاق رکھتا ہوں۔ عموماً کرانا ہی دیکھا ہے بہ نسبت کرنا


----------



## marrish

jii janaab, meraa bhii yihii tajribah hae kih ta3aaruf karaanaa hii aksar auqaat isti3maal meN laayaa jaataa hae HaalaaNkih ta3aaruf karnaa bhii Thiik hae, bi_l_xusuus jab ko'ii apne aap kaa ta3aaruf kare, nah kih duusre shaxs kaa ta3aaruf kisiii aur se karaa'e (karwaa'e!).
laa-parwaa'ii aur laa-parwaahii kaa mas'alah is mauzuu3 se qata3ii waabastah nahiiN hae is liye umiid rakhtaa huuN kih pichhle mubaaHisoN meN is kaa agar zikr hu'aa ho to kisii puraanii laRii meN az sar-e-nau zindagii kii phuuNk maar ke pesh kar duuN gaa.


----------



## tarkshya

Khaanabadosh said:


> میں نے لاپروائی نہیں دیکھا ہے۔ اس کی کوئی مثال دے سکتے ہیں؟
> ندیم صاحب کی بات سے بھی اتفاق رکھتا ہوں۔ عموماً کرانا ہی دیکھا ہے بہ نسبت کرنا



careless = میں آپ کی راۓ سے اتفاق رکھتا  ہوں . لاپرواہی ہی صحیح لفظ ہے . لاپرواہی  = لا  + پرواہ 
لاپروائی غلط ہے


----------



## nadim

Khaanabadosh said:


> میں نے لاپروائی نہیں دیکھا ہے۔ اس کی کوئی مثال دے سکتے ہیں؟
> ندیم صاحب کی بات سے بھی اتفاق رکھتا ہوں۔ عموماً کرانا ہی دیکھا ہے بہ نسبت کرنا


اصل لفظ *لاپروائی *ہی ہے


----------



## marrish

nadim said:


> the use of _phirnaa_ is ok in this tone
> can you give some examples of _ta3aaruf karna_ please


Thank you. Otherwise we can also say chakkar kaaTte rahnaa and similar. To change the register "_daa'ir-o-saa'ir haiN_" can be used too, with saa'ir from _sair_!
I will do my best to make a thorough search and present some good examples, but I can't do it right now. Perhaps Alfaaz SaaHib might find something too.


----------



## marrish

nadim said:


> اصل لفظ *لاپروائی *ہی ہے


بالکل درست جواب ہے۔ آج کل یہی درست ہے۔

یہاں پروفیسر شمس الرحمٰن فاروقی صاحب کی کتاب " "لغاتِ روزمرہ" سے اقتباص پیشِ خدمت ہے:۔


> *لا پرواہی:* پہلے زمانے میں "پرواہ" بولتے تھے، اب یہ مستعمل نہیں، صرف "پروا/بےپروا/ لا پروا" رائج ہیں۔ زبان کا عام قاعدہ ہے کہ جو رائج ہو جائے وہی درست ہے۔ "لا پرواہی" البتہ ایک نئی چیز ہے جو بعض لوگوں نے اختیار کرنی چاہی ہے۔ "بے پروائی/لا پروائی" کے ہوتے ہوئے "لا پرواہی" غیر ضروری اور غلط ہے۔


----------



## Khaanabadosh

شکریہ مریش صاحب۔ پیرزادہ قاسم کا شعر ذہن میں آتا ہے-
شعور عصر ڈھونڈھتا رہا ہے مجھ کو، اور میں
مگن ہوں عہد رفتگاں کی عظمتوں کے درمیان


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks to everyone for the detailed replies, corrections and analyses! I didn't expect that this thread would lead to so many replies and discussions in such a short period! I apologize in advance if I miss anything below, but here are a few comments:


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> معمولی طور پر میری ترجیح اس ترجمہ کو جاتی ہے"محلہ کے[میں] انتخابات قریب تھے لہذا امیدوار در در جا کر اپنا تعارف کرتے پھرتے تھے۔





			
				nadim said:
			
		

> علمی تبصرہ تو کوئی اہل علم ہی کریں گے لیکن بظاہر آپ کا ترجمہ ٹھیک نہیں لگ رہا


marrish SaaHib: I think I would share nadim SaaHib's unease with the _karte phirte the_ portion of your translation. 
Reason: It seems to imply that they were _habitually_ repeating the action in the past...!? If this is a misconception, correction would be appreciated.


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> "phirnaa" isti3maal karne kii waj_h yihii thii kih maiN un logoN ke is kaam ko Hiqaarat kii nazroN se dekhtaa huuN.


 _Hiqaarat _seems like quite a strong word. If we take the political aspect out of the picture, then how would you feel about/translate it. For example, students might go from door-to-door to sell things like _cookies, cakes, etc._ for a school/college fundraiser.


			
				nadim said:
			
		

> اصل لفظ *لاپروائی *ہی ہے


Yes, the correct form in Urdu is considered to be _parwaa_. The following is a relevant thread where Faylasoof SaaHib had provided a detailed explanation: Urdu/Hindi: beparwaa / laaparwaah.


			
				marrish said:
			
		

> I will do my best to make a thorough search and present some good examples, but I can't do it right now. Perhaps Alfaaz SaaHib might find something too.


 We briefly touched upon this topic in these threads: Urdu: To introduce oneself and Hindi: Kisi tareef ka mohtaj na hona.

There wasn't much discussion in the previous threads unfortunately on which form is used with _ta3aaruf_. In my limited experience also, _karvaanaa/karaanaa_ is most often used. However, what is the grammatical basis of this? (This was the reason to include _karnaa_ in the opening post instead of _karaanaa/karwaanaa_! If it is off-topic for this thread, perhaps the discussion can be continued in one of the older threads.)


----------



## marrish

Khaanabadosh said:


> شکریہ مریش صاحب۔ پیرزادہ قاسم کا شعر ذہن میں آتا ہے-
> شعور عصر ڈھونڈھتا رہا ہے مجھ کو، اور میں
> مگن ہوں عہد رفتگاں کی عظمتوں کے درمیان


Beautiful, right-on-the-spot and auto-ironic! یہ بتاتا چلوں کہ با وجود اس کے کہ پروفیسر صاحب کے بقول پہلے زمانے میں "پرواہ" بولتے تھے، یہ لفظ فارسی الاصل ہوتے ہوئے صحیح "پروا" ہی ہوتا ہے اور پہلے زمانے میں بھی یہی صورتِ حال تھی۔


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> marrish SaaHib: I think I would share nadim SaaHib's unease with the _karte phirte the_ portion of your translation.
> Reason: It seems to imply that they were _habitually_ repeating the action in the past...!? If this is a misconception, correction would be appreciated.


If you allow the freedom to use colloquial language in translation, then you shouldn't feel uneasy with those words "_karte phirte the_". Otherwise, if the reason is grammar and sense of them, I'd like to ask you first what do you find faulty with it. (Everyone is welcome). Perhaps then it will become clear to me. Colloquial language like translations of normal everyday sentences doesn't mean it should be ungrammatical.

The OP sentences are entirely in the past. "_t_he"_ doesn't seem to be a problem. I'm not sure about the habituality.


----------



## Alfaaz

Alfaaz said:
			
		

> _were going _
> _..._
> جا رہے تھے





			
				marrish said:
			
		

> کرتے پھرتے تھے۔





			
				marrish said:
			
		

> ... Otherwise, if the reason is grammar and sense of them, I'd like to ask you first what do you find faulty with it. (Everyone is welcome). Perhaps then it will become clear to me. Colloquial language like translations of normal everyday sentences doesn't mean it should be ungrammatical.
> 
> The OP sentences are entirely in the past. "_t_he"_ doesn't seem to be a problem. I'm not sure about the habituality.


Perhaps the following is what causes confusion: 

_kar*te* the - *used to do*
kar rahe the - were doing

kar*te* phir*te* the
karte phir rahe the_


----------



## marrish

_karte phir rahe the_ is also good, thank you. However, the tense "karte the", "karte haiN" doesn't necessarily mean "use[d] to do".


----------

